# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Prezantimi i Shqiperise ne Eurovision

## вlαck'swαn

Cila nga kenget pjesemarrese ju kane pelqyer juve personalisht me shume.

2004	Anjeza Shahini	"Pasqyra e vetes"	
2005	Ledina Çelo	"Neser do te shkoj"	
2006	Luiz Ejlli	"Zjarr e ftohtë"
2007	Frederik Ndoci	"Balada e gurit"	
2008	Olta Boka	"Zemrën e lamë peng"	
2009	Kejsi Tola	"Me merr ne enderr"
2010	Juliana Pasha   "Nuk mundem pa ty"

----------


## xfiles

asnjera,
nuk me pelqen as eurovizion.

----------


## King_Arthur

anjeza shahini ka bere prezantimin me kengen me te bukur ne eurovizion per shqiperine keto te tjerat kane qene kot fare .

----------


## stern

*Mezi e pres Eurovizonin
Dhe cdo vit kur del Shqiperia ri gjith shpres dhe them ishallah futet ne 5
Po me vjen inat kur kendojn ANGLISHT 
Shpresoj qe kete vit te prezantohet me ndonje keng ne gjuhen Shqipe.*

----------


## Apollyon

T'gjitha bloze ishin!

----------


## вlαck'swαn

> *Mezi e pres Eurovizonin
> Dhe cdo vit kur del Shqiperia ri gjith shpres dhe them ishallah futet ne 5
> Po me vjen inat kur kendojn ANGLISHT 
> Shpresoj qe kete vit te prezantohet me ndonje keng ne gjuhen Shqipe.*


Edhe un mendoj si ti.Nese gjuha e kenges ndryshohet , bukuria e kenges ndryshon gjithashtu.

----------


## prenceedi

me vje keq ta them po kjo e sivjetshmia eshte kot fare.......
me mire do ish qe te organizohej nje konkurs kenge apostafat per eurovizionin

----------


## вlαck'swαn

> me vje keq ta them po kjo e sivjetshmia eshte kot fare.......
> me mire do ish qe te organizohej nje konkurs kenge apostafat per eurovizionin


Kjo e sivjetshmja eshte e kompozuar dhe orkestruar nga Ardit Gjebrea (per te kam menduar se ka vlera artistike) mirepo eshte e njejte me kengen e Christina Aguilera-Keep geting better :S

----------


## Jehonn

Balada e gurit e fort oshtt  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gjinokastra

> T'gjitha bloze ishin!


 :pa dhembe: 





> Edhe un mendoj si ti.Nese gjuha e kenges ndryshohet , bukuria e kenges ndryshon gjithashtu.


Jam dakort me ty .


Gjithsesi Anjeza Shahini duket si perfaqesuesja me e mire .

----------


## вlαck'swαn

> :
> 
> 
> Jam dakort me ty .
> 
> 
> Gjithsesi Anjeza Shahini duket si perfaqesuesja me e mire .



Me eshte dukur se Anjeza Shahini me mire ka kenduar anglisht sesa shqip.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

2004 Anjeza Shahini "Pasqyra e vetes"...

----------


## izaura1

sigurisht qe anjeza shahini ishte me e mire nga te gjithe. 
dhe mua me pelqen shume qe e kendojne kengen ne anglisht dhe jo ne shqip.

better in english.

----------


## Cold Fusion

> T'gjitha bloze ishin!


Vendi 6 nga Anjeza Shahini te duket bloze?  :me dylbi:  Siduket juria paska qene tap qe e ka cuar deri ne vendet e para, dhe ne te gjithe qe vleresojm ne form amatoreske jemi esell. Nejse, gjithe secili ka shijet e tij dhe stilin muzikor sipas qejfit. Po Anjeza Shahini te dyt, qe te kapi 10 vendet e para nuk do te ket me.

----------


## izaura1

sigurisht qe deri tani anjeza ka qene me e mire dhe e vetmja qe arriti ta fuse ne 10-teshe. 
better sing the song in english than in albanian. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## majla

Anjeza Shahini eshte e vetmja qe me ka pelqyer...... Kejsi Tola  pranueshem, te tjeret kot fare.

----------


## Albela

*anjeza shahini dhe kenga e fundit kejsi tola*

----------


## Disa

Anjeza eshte e pa pare.

----------


## erla07

SHpresoj shume tek interpretimi i Juliana Pashes.Suksese

----------


## cabohetkshu

kur pash anjezen,thash cne India ne eurovizion

----------

